# sexless marriage in 5 months.



## zonika17 (Jul 18, 2013)

hi.
on 19th july 2013 i will be married for 6 months. i am a healthy in my looks. my husband isnt attracted towards me at all. had faced infidelity also form his side. with one girl he was sexting and with the other he was in love. and till 4 months of my marriage he was busy there. also he watches a lot of porn. it was new to me as even though i also watch porn but thats only to see how things work. but he is obsessed. anyways back to the point. till he was cheating on me there was sex in our lives. till 3 in the night he used to sex-text her friend. and after that we used to make out. then that girls chapter got over as he got caught. sex was there. then the second girls chapter. he was in love with her over internet, never seen her and stuff.he lied to me. the day he got caught that is 10th may. from that day till now we have just had sex 3 tyms that too i had to cry for it. he is 31 and i am 23. its an arrange setup.i literraly have to force him to get physical with me cz i feel the need. i am a sex addict and am stuck with someone who doesnot have sex wd me at all. what can be the reasons exactly?


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

zonika17 said:


> hi.
> on 19th july 2013 i will be married for 6 months. i am a healthy in my looks. my husband isnt attracted towards me at all. had faced infidelity also form his side. with one girl he was sexting and with the other he was in love. and till 4 months of my marriage he was busy there. also he watches a lot of porn. it was new to me as even though i also watch porn but thats only to see how things work. but he is obsessed. anyways back to the point. till he was cheating on me there was sex in our lives. till 3 in the night he used to sex-text her friend. and after that we used to make out. then that girls chapter got over as he got caught. sex was there. then the second girls chapter. he was in love with her over internet, never seen her and stuff.he lied to me. the day he got caught that is 10th may. from that day till now we have just had sex 3 tyms that too i had to cry for it. he is 31 and i am 23. its an arrange setup.i literraly have to force him to get physical with me cz i feel the need. i am a sex addict and am stuck with someone who doesnot have sex wd me at all. what can be the reasons exactly?


arranged marriages are bad for so many reasons. Biggest is 2 people that do not love one another are now supposed to take care of one another's needs (physical and emotional) 
You do not love one another and he is not going to stop this behavior.
I am sorry


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure why you think you are a sex addict. Wanting sex is a basic human urge. There's nothing with your wanting sex. This means you are a normal healthy woman. There's nothing wrong with wanting a marriage that includes being desired and having sex.

Your husband, on the other hand, does not seem committed to your relationship. You have been married such a short time to already be dealing with infidelity. I would think you would want to cut your losses and find someone that will cherish you.


----------

